# Grizzle birds



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I've got 4 grizzles here. One of our members brought them this morning. He actually brought them for MaryofExeter and I've PM'd her, but I don't really know if she wants them or not. Maybe she'll want one.......I don't know, but thought I'd post them here just in case. I'm waiting to hear from her and she has first dibs. There's 3 cocks and 1 hen. 
This is the guy in our club that everyone strives to beat every week end. I've managed it a couple of times. I was looking at the pedigrees and a couple of them are off of her IF Champion birds and some of his race winners. He's like the rest of us........just trying to cut back. I'd take them in a heart beat, but I don't need any more birds and I've got 3 pair of his birds already.
I snapped these pics real quick. The birds are here and I can get better pictures if anyone wants to see them.
All that's needed is a box and shipping money.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I was thinking spiritwings Was wanting to get some grizzles to cross over on the white birds Might email her.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

re lee said:


> I was thinking spiritwings Was wanting to get some grizzles to cross over on the white birds Might email her.


yes...thanks for the thoughtfullness...but I would like ybs...trying to not have any prisioners...look like healthey birds


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Renee,
If they are not taken, I would like to have the dark Griz. and another that will make a pair, Cock and Hen.

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Birds are spoken for.


----------

